# Can anyone help me this? Anyone??



## longrifleman (Jan 12, 2004)

:sniper: :eyeroll:

Hey guys, I need some help building a box blind. I need something i can sleep in at night. Not to big, but not to small. I know how to camouflage it but not make it. I know were I can get a top for it. I need something that that big buck out there cant see me in. :sniper:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Sometimes moving company's have big wooden boxes, they are probaly 6x8 feet or so. You can usually buy these fairly cheap.

Is this going to be on a stand of some sort?

Alot of my friends use their fish houses for a deer season shooting shak, it doubles the fun of having a nice fish house.


----------



## longrifleman (Jan 12, 2004)

I dont know were i'll find a moving company at. I want it on the ground. I also dont know what kind of fabric to put on it. I got the idea from a show i saw. a man was wacthing cetas.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

moving company's are found in the yellow pages


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## longrifleman (Jan 12, 2004)

:lol:

Ha,ha,ha,

I not looking to build a house. Just a blind to hunt in and sleep in. :withstupid: 
:withstupid: 
:withstupid: :wink:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Talk to a Wisconsinite, their deer blinds are as good if not better than their houses. :rollin:


----------



## longrifleman (Jan 12, 2004)

Ha, I live up here in halifax county. In a little spot called spring hill. Halifax is the highest deer populatoin there is. I just want a blind to kill one with. There arnt any moving companys around this place. I dont know if i should use burlap or not. Will that last in the rain? I plan to make it a long term blind. 8)


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

are ya packin the materials in or can you drive to your chosen spot for a blind? If you can drive find a small old building like a double outhouse or old grainbin and move it in. Or build one out of old or new material, you can recycle old lumber for blinds. Shipping crates do work real good.

where the hell is halifax county? :sniper: :laugh:


----------



## longrifleman (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey man, i got none of that down here. I dont drive to were i hunt. I can walk or either ride my bike. (camouflage, did it my self!!!)) Any how. I Dont really know about what a shipping crate looks like. I know how to build the frame and all, but the only prob is the walls(fabrik with windows i cut in them. :sniper: :******:

Look on a map. Im in north carolina. Near roanoke rapids. I live in the country.

You know whats really bad,,, I live across the street from a game warding!!! :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## longrifleman (Jan 12, 2004)

What kind of fabric do u think i should use? Burlap dont last long in the rain does it. I got a lot of woodland around hear that i can put a blind at. :homer: i love that show. I just found that. oke:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ahhhh....Game wardens aren't bad people, they take care of those that violate game laws, as long as you keep your nose clean there shouldn't be a problem!! :roll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

make the walls out of plywood and the windows from plexi-glass, maybe their are some older hunters around the area that will help you. It is worth asking.


----------



## longrifleman (Jan 12, 2004)

I might just board up the walls and top then spary paint it camouflage then plant some buses that will grow before next deer season. What is a plexgalss?????????


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

How are you planning to get this blind to your hunting spot? Its going to be tough to carry and probably wont fit on your bike. Is this private or public land your putting it on? If its public make sure regulations allow it. 
Game warden across the street huh? What are you worried about?? :huh:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

There ya go, build it and put burlap over the window holes that will help keep the bugs out when you are sleeping in there. Sounds like alot of trips on the bicycle, but I'm sure you will be rewarded for your efforts we all are.


----------



## longrifleman (Jan 12, 2004)

Actually, i dont live far from it. Its just the feild behind my house. I already got a old stand out there i can use to build it. Its getting king of old. :eyeroll: Im on privite land backs here boys!!! The game warding sometimes likes to get in my buisness. :evil: ? anyone know were i can get some really cheap bdu's? I really need some for rotc at my school. I know what your thinking now. "I talking to a kid!!!!" :******: :******: :******:

Im 17 guys. !!

Im a hunter fisher mudslinging guy.


----------

